# Hogan Castings



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I just received a nice surprise in the mail, 2 beautiful Brass Slingshots cast by Hogan and sons of England. Awesome work! The Killdeer looks like an exact clone of the original. I even rigged it up tonight with the standard bands that came with the original-5/8" wide Pure Gum Rubber and a 1" x 3 1/8" straight brushed cowhide pouch. I'll shoot it tomorrow. The other slingshot that was sent by Peter was a "Cherry Slingshot". I'm not familiar with this slingshot. I think it was an English design. I don't remember it from my old U.S. articles. If someone knows anything about it,let me know. I'd like to know what bands came standard on her when new. Will have some fun shooting this "Old-New friend'! The "Killdeer" was one of my most used slingshots as a youngster. I loved it! Flatband


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Gary,

Would love to see photos.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

can't wait to hear what you think. I know they look darn nice.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Hey Gary,
> 
> Would love to see photos.


same here.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

ive sent them some samples too,top company to deal with,any pics of the ones youve had done yet?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Once you send them a pattern, is it considered that they now own the design and/or can make unlimited copies, or would that be by express written agreement?


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

Would love to see photos. also the price?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I had that Killdeer Re-pro rigged up so I went ahead and shot around 100 rounds with her. BTW,sorry i didn't put amy photos with the post. I'll add them at the bottom of this one. First off let me say that pete Hogan and his sons are some real fine craftsmen. This Killdeer is just like my original (heavier -it's brass) and shoots great just like the original. When I used mine, I preferred 1/2" wide gum rubber(for the many marbles that I shot),the heavier 5/8" wide I saved for hunting with .38 and .44 cal balls (yes I used to hunt). I interchanged Scope-shot and wham-o bands(both 1/2" and used them on here. I haven't rigged up the "Cherry" Slingshot yet because I want to fibnd out what ype bands were originally on it-then test it. After 100 rounds shot I would have to say Pete and his crew nailed the Old Killdeer. It is a real super quality re-production down to the last little detail -(the running rabbit). Excellent work guys and I can't thank you enough for letting me be a part of your "Vintage Quest". It was great shooting her again. Made me feel like it was 1967 again and me with no worries in the world except finding more ammo! Hogan Castings Rock! Flatband


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

_SWEEEET !!!_


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh Yeah, I forgot to say something else of some importance. When I shot my original Killdeer,I shot instinctively. I now shoot by aiming. These slotted type slingshots are usually difficult for aimers(especially the wooden ones)-not so the Killdeer. Due to the thinness of the prongs,you can easily line up your target on the edge and your in. A lot of other big slotted models,(Wham-o,Lohman,Bullseye,Delong Ranger,Pic Shooter,Huck Finn etc were thick and obscured the target. The Killdeer was and is one great frame! Flatband


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Great to hear that they shoot as good as they look, I haven't been able to find anything on the cherry if I do I'll let you know.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow, that Killdeer looks hot!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Got another surprise in the mail today, this was a Cherry and Killdeer Slingshot cast from Aluminum and anodized black (or powder coated). Man, those guys at Hogan castings can pour a frame! These are so light. Too hot (96) degrees and too late to rig them up so tomorrow or the weekend will have to do. I'll post a picture. The hanging rings for the Anodizing tank are still on. Amazing lightness on these two frames compared to the brass. Man do I ever love getting slingshots in the mail. Brings back memories of a young Flatband eagerly awaiting the mail man for an expected package! Now I'm thinking that these guys might just be able to do a re-pro for the famous Boler Slingshot in Aluminum. That would be something! Flaband


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Flatband, those are just marvelous! As you know, Hogan made a casting in bronze of one of my slingshots and it was beautiful. Well, I liked it so much, I had them do a black aluminum one too of the same slingshot. It's gorgeous. Will post pics tomorrow when I get some sunlight for the camera.

I'm happy to hear of your re-acquaintance with the Killdeer, good story.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

WOW just WOW!!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That looks just right. Are more available from Hogan?


----------



## Hugues (Mar 27, 2010)

Were these anodized or powder coated? uh... looks like they were powder coated.
Just wishing to know...
Very nice work, anyway, you're a lucky man!


----------



## jephroux (Dec 21, 2009)

man those are to sweet
i sent my little david slingshot to millbroboy little over six month
ago to copy an still havent got it back one of those in black would be 
sweet i have only seen 2 mine an flatbands 
i would be more than glad to send mine to them if i could get it back
a black one would be to cool


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Jephroux, that's a sweet lookin' little catty, man. Agree, black ally would be the cat's pajamas.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

Great!!
Just want to know where and how to buy it as well as the price. 
Thanks!


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

this david sling looks very nice! also intrested in!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Don't know what the prices will be or if they are even going to offer them. I sure think they should. The Killdeer is a time tested frame. I'm not familiar with the Cherry frame but it is a solid over the top shooter and would also be a nice offering. Jephroux, I'm sorry to hear that your Little David seems to be lost. Maybe the guy is on vacation or something. Keep trying. That is a good little frame. I am really impressed by the Hogan Casting guys work. They are good! Flatband


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi everone
just got back from a few day on holiday.
we intend to sell the killdeer and cherry on our web site .
its seems to be takeing for ever but like everthing we do I want it to be right first time?
Just wish Iwas more computer lit would do it myself??
with ref to ZDP-189 We will not copey eny slingshot that is sent to us in good faith for a second party?
how ever if some one byes a slingshot then sends it to me this is then ther property? How do I get round that one.Will work with other site vendors to try to stop this.
all the best 
HOGANCASTINGS


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

The Cherry rings a bell; I was talking to an old man at a bus-stop about catties and fishing and so-on, he said, he would use his Deadshot with cherry-stones to kill within about 10-15 ft, I thought he must be mistaken, but he went on to say how nice cherries, hawthorn leaves and pigeon breasts are in a little poachers meal. I think this might have been influenced by the type of catty you're talking about; I haven't any more info though, it was just a conversation with a stranger at a bus-stop, sorry.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Welcome back Peter! Tried both of the slingshots you guys casted up and must say they are great. Here's a picture of the "Cherry" Slingshot (Aluminum) rigged up with gum rubber. There's a reason I didn't(or anyone else) know anything about this particular slingshot. This one was designed by Hogan castings themselves! The Cherry slingshot has the advantage of being able to be held with either the "Pistol(Hammer) Grip" or the Finger braced grip. The handle is plenty long enough for the first and the grooves on the prongs lend them selves to the index finger being wrapped around when bracing-comfortable. I think the width of the top of the prongs is fine. You can always double or fold bands for more power. I like the Aluminum better then the brass when shooting (both models) but the brass wins on looks easily. Job well done guys. Hogan castings is planning on selling these. Prices will be in the $70-$80 range but Hogan will announce prices when they are ready. Wonderful slingshots! Can you imagine all the wonderful frames of yesteryear available in Brass or Aluminum? COOL!!! Flatband


----------

